# Had to pull you over!



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

had the car for about 6 weeks now and covered just under 3,000 miles. I've had positive comments from people whilst filling up at petrol stations or when parking in public car parks and happy to talk to anyone who asks to know more.

BUT wasn't expecting this:

on the way home tonight minding my own business keeping to the speed limit as mostly in traffic, noticed Police car behind and he followed me in to a main access road towards my house and put his lights on to pull me over.

The Police driver got out his car and rushed to my window with a big cheeky grin said "I know it's a total abuse of my powers but I just had to have a look at this car":chuckle:
His mate then got out to have a good look round, they asked loads of questions. One question quote "so unofficially how fast have you had it" to which I replied "Im told the car can do just shy of 200"

Both were friendly so really didn't mind but did see a number of the neighbours pass by so bet they thought I had been pulled for speeding.

Funny the attention this car has:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not good when in a rush though!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Respect where respect is due, not all coppers are bad. Pity one or two let the rest down. Petrol heads are petrol heads no matter what they do for a living. 

Bet when you saw the blues you was thinking ffs.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Atlong as they were fine with you, and you wernt in a rush all is good, just proves all of them aren't barstewards


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish the same police officer had pulled me over on Sunday. The car works both ways, I don't think the guy who pulled me liked the car at all (pretty much only one of two negative reactions I've had to it). Section 59, awaiting confirmation of delivery of my letter of appeal.

Hey ho.


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

sin said:


> Respect where respect is due, not all coppers are bad. Pity one or two let the rest down. Petrol heads are petrol heads no matter what they do for a living.
> 
> Bet when you saw the blues you was thinking ffs.


funny that ffs was my first thought

The PC was a petrol head so happy to chat with him, he is waiting to pick up a 370Z so respect to him:thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, as long as they didn't find the dead hooker in the boot all's well! :chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Wait for twerp features to come along...


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Scudder said:


> I wish the same police officer had pulled me over on Sunday. The car works both ways, I don't think the guy who pulled me liked the car at all (pretty much only one of two negative reactions I've had to it). Section 59, awaiting confirmation of delivery of my letter of appeal.
> 
> Hey ho.


hey scudder, where bout in north wales are you? pm me if needs be lol was the copper driving a black focus by any chance  i got a section 59 few weeks ago in the GTR !! think he was a bit green with jealousy


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Overtook a car on a fairly tight dual carriage way slip road yesterday pulling .95 G and then booted it... Stopped at the lights to get a stiff talking to from the driver who pulled up next to me and is an off duty policeman!! Threatened me with the traffic Police but was fairly reasonable about it so thought it best not to mock him...

You just don't know what you are overtaking these days


Paul


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

ru' said:


> lol, as long as they didn't find the dead hooker in the boot all's well! :chuckle:


LOL LOL LOL

whats a section 59? speeding?


----------



## mrvisser (Mar 27, 2009)

Had some coppers pull up next to the car as well. . . luckily whilst parked


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

it seems you have to go to Italy to get pulled over in style: Pagani Zonda R | Car video | evo


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

says the lot once cops pulled me over came to the car and said hey nice paintwork it was glittery 7 colour rage they loved it then said thanks and sorry for wasting your time and left


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

FlowersGTR said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> whats a section 59? speeding?


section 59 can be given for many things :chuckle: 
driving without due care an attention,dangerous driving,speeding,racing .

i got mine for playing with a new focus rs,we set off quickly together,before i could pass him there he was behind unmarked car with the blues flashing


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

wheely said:


> section 59 can be given for many things :chuckle:
> driving without due care an attention,dangerous driving,speeding,racing .
> 
> i got mine for playing with a new focus rs,we set off quickly together,before i could pass him there he was behind unmarked car with the blues flashing


and technically, if you get caught within 12 months, they can take your car off you!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was lucky a while back as I was pulled over for potentially speeding on the A34

they gave me a talking to and I was nice and meek and let me off.....

It's always best to let them think they are god


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

IMS said:


> and technically, if you get caught within 12 months, they can take your car off you!


 yeah its just another way of robbing us!! you get it taken off you ,then you pay £££ and get it back again:thumbsup:

i have to register my GTR as disabled ,not got round to it yet.but i find i get left alone when i have my cars registerd disabled 

i was searched two days earlier by the same copper,he called for some help and two local cops turned up and didnt even speak to him lol they knew me and we had a chat about the GTR and about my american bulldogs as one cop likes them lol shame he wasnt as friendly ,he is one of the small percent of a55 holes we have to put up with


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

wheely said:


> hey scudder, where bout in north wales are you? pm me if needs be lol was the copper driving a black focus by any chance  i got a section 59 few weeks ago in the GTR !! think he was a bit green with jealousy


South of Denbigh Moors squire.

Overtook a coach and a silver V50 tucked up in front of it and proceeded into town for petrol...blues came on just before the Shell and thought "fair enough, ~75mph...", so was very polite and admitted my fault straight away.

He had no camera system onboard and was by himself so no way of corrorborating the actual speed. He said the overtake was "safe" and my driving was fine, it was just the "manner" in which I overtook. Apparently it could have caused alarm, distress or annoyance to other road users.

I guess if he had been driving a 911 I could understand 

Anyway, bullshit charge so I'm appealing after talking to his Sargeant on the phone.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

wheely said:


> i got mine for playing with a new focus rs,we set off quickly together,before i could pass him there he was behind unmarked car with the blues flashing



Obviously not trying hard enough.........was the copper in the space shuttle??


----------

